# Hit by a bus :(



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Not sure what its like in other areas, but around my area, bus drivers are complete tw*ts! Just pulling out whenever they feel like it, bullying their way in. Well, I dont let them pull out on me, and last night, one hit me! Then, he drove off!!!

We were travelling down a one way road, I was in the right hand lane (to turn right), he was in the left (to turn left) but no, he wasnt turning left was he! He started to pull into my lane as I was alongside him, without indicating, then he must have seen me because he stopped coming across. So I've carried on as usual in the right hand lane, and as we approach the end of the road, he just comes right across and crunched into my car . Obviously I was pretty pi**ed off at this point, so I got out and yes I did do a bit of shouting, but the guy didnt even get out of the cab, he just sat there for a couple of minutes, completely ignoring me, which obviously frustrated me even more, then he drove off!!! So I called the police and reported him for leaving the scene.

Anyway, rant over sorry guys, heres some pics:




































And the damage:


----------



## kwakzx6r (Aug 6, 2009)

Feel for you dude, however buses have right of way and you are supposed to let them into the flow of the traffic (as the highway code states).


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gutted for you, I hope the feckless moron gets the sack, can't stand bus drivers! They're like the school bully on the road.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

kwakzx6r said:


> Feel for you dude, however buses have right of way and you are supposed to let them into the flow of the traffic (as the highway code states).


No they don't, the highway code has 2 distinct terms "MUST" and "SHOULD", the latter is used in regards to buses.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bit unfortunate, I don't really like buses at the best of times but this guy sounds a bit dumb to be driving in the wrong lane and driving off after clipping you.

Keep us posted on what happens with the police report.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

What a t****r, i would have been livid as well, glad to see you got plenty of evidence.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

What an idiot! :wall:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

kwakzx6r said:


> Feel for you dude, however buses have right of way and you are supposed to let them into the flow of the traffic (as the highway code states).


Yeah if they're coming out ahead of me then I'll let them in, but not if I'm along side them and they decide they want to pull out.



bigmc said:


> Gutted for you, I hope the feckless moron gets the sack, can't stand bus drivers! They're like the school bully on the road.


I hate them! Hopefully he does get sacked, I think he done it on purpose because he knew I was there!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

kwakzx6r said:


> Feel for you dude, however buses have right of way and you are supposed to let them into the flow of the traffic (as the highway code states).


He was along the side of the bus though, not behind him.

Feel for you tangledmonkey, unfortunately alot of bus drivers are just big bullies who are a law unto themselves. Ive got a big bus and god help who gets in my way. They drive like maniacs round my way, driving alot faster than they should. Loads of people have complained, but as per usual sweet fa seems to get done about it.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Agreed you should let a bus out into the flow of traffic but in this case it looks as though the bus has chghanged lanes while there is a car there as the op states. If they were side by side then its the busses fault and shouldn't have just changed lanes.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kwakzx6r said:


> Feel for you dude, however buses have right of way and you are supposed to let them into the flow of the traffic (as the highway code states).


Where's he meant to go when he is right beside the bus? Up along the pavement?


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Bit unfortunate, I don't really like buses at the best of times but this guy sounds a bit dumb to be driving in the wrong lane and driving off after clipping you.
> 
> Keep us posted on what happens with the police report.


Will do, just waiting to hear back from them now



Wax Attack said:


> What a t****r, i would have been livid as well, glad to see you got plenty of evidence.


Glad I did take the pictures, cos as I was taking the last one from behind, he started driving off. I thought he was getting out of the road to sort out details etc but he just buggered off!


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

bad day mate, hope you get it sorted quickly. at least you got photos with the reg of the bus

the highway code does state to give them right of way - however thats surely no excuse for driving into another vehicle and you were at the juction about to pull out how could he not have seen you?!


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Don't buses have the equivalent of their dash cams these days?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

glad you got the evidence and get this sorted. 
think some are over reacting hoping he/she gets the sack.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

So he left the scene of an RTA without exchanging details? Not clear from your post.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

AndyC said:


> So he left the scene of an RTA without exchanging details? Not clear from your post.


Sounds like it. Hope he gets sacked bus drivers are all ******s and think there own the road.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

was he indicating to turn left or right?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Your fault not the bus drivers


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> Your fault not the bus drivers


would you like to explain


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I understand your point and yes cars/bikes etc should give right of way but surely if the bus driver knows he is there then why would he turn in on him dispite the fact that he might be in the wrong?

Not having a go or anything but surely not impacting another road user is of much higher importance than any rule or reg?

I do understand about the bus drivers, i always do my best to let them out etc.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mikej857 said:


> Your fault not the bus drivers


Deleted your other post then


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I fookin hate bus drivers and taxi drivers... 'kings of the road' so they think.

Complete generalization but you know what I mean.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I fookin hate bus drivers and taxi drivers... 'kings of the road' so they think.


Same here.

I hate it when buses do like 40MPH on a national speed limit road, pi$$e$ me right off - if they checked their mirrors more often then they would see the 1 mile tailback behind them!! :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Same here.
> 
> I hate it when buses do like 40MPH on a national speed limit road, pi$$ me right off - if they checked their mirrors more often then they would see the 1 mile tailback behind them!! :lol:


they shouldn't do any more than 40 mph on a single lane buddy


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

l dont think shouting at him would hsve made any difference because he probably can't speak English yet. Another couple of weeks and he might have learned the bus route!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Mikej857 said:


> Your fault not the bus drivers


yes, i would also like to know what you mean....are you a bus driver by chance:lol:

Kev


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> would you like to explain


Ditto! I'd like to know how that was my fault?

Yep he left without exchanging details!

And he was not indicating at all, neither left or right.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The road looks pretty narrow and looking at the angle of the bus he has not stopped at the end of the road sitting at 90 degrees then suddenly decided to turn right.

He was probably placing his bus the the left of the lane to turn right as safely as possibly and not run too wide whilst turning right.

I really don't think you had a need to squeeze your car up the inside. 

Although he failed to indicate, I think you should have been able to read the road and that he might indeed turn right.

He might have even indicated a little late and you were already being too forceful to pass.

Don't think the insurance will rule in your favour on this one.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> they shouldn't do any more than 40 mph on a single lane buddy


I mean on straight pieces of roads (on bendy roads I could understand them doing 40mph) but on the straight - wtf?!

There aint any signs on the back of the bus saying 'this vehicle is limited to a certain speed' so don't understand them.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like a clear cut case. They are at fault. They pay for fixing it and providing a replacement while its being done.

If you have a bus next to you it has no right to move across you. There is nothing in the highway code to cover this. Busses do get a mention i.e. in here http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069858 but not saying they can drive across you


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The road looks pretty narrow and looking at the angle of the bus he has not stopped at the end of the road sitting at 90 degrees then suddenly decided to turn right.
> 
> He was probably placing his bus the the left of the lane to turn right as safely as possibly and not run too wide whilst turning right.
> 
> ...


do the busses have blind spot mirrors? maybe he was in the blind spot?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I mean on straight pieces of roads (on bendy roads I could understand them doing 40mph) but on the straight - wtf?!
> 
> There aint any signs on the back of the bus saying 'this vehicle is limited to a certain speed' so don't understand them.


any lorry over a certain weight or with a tacho graph by law cant go over 40 mph on a single lane mate. only on dual carrageways can they go over 40 mph. if you see a lorry doing 56mph on a country lane for example, he is braking the law. i think lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm so confused why there is any debate here lol


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I'm so confused why there is any debate here lol


to put it in simple terms there are a few people wondering if the bus is in the right or in the wrong, everyone is an expert. ohh hang on you was been sarcastic lol i get ya :thumb::lol:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

a couple of things dont add up here,i think this accident could and should have been avoided



> then he drove off!!! So I called the police and reported him for leaving the scene.


so how did he end up back at the side of you so you could take the pictures,

I personaly think the bus driver was either moving over to take the left turn.
even if his intention was to turn right from your opening comment 


> Well, I dont let them pull out on me,


you let your inhearent hatred for buses cloud your judgement I think you then sped up and ended up in his blind spot so causing the accident

As for all the other posters who are ranting at lorries and buses take a minute to understand what they have to contend with on a daily basis 
i'm not a bus driver but i do drive for a living and see incidents like this a lot
large vehicles are involved in RTA's mostly due to car drivers not thinking ahead


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

dude this sux. What an idiot the bus driver must be. I hope you get it sorted quickly & to your satisfaction.


----------



## Ads (Sep 23, 2006)

Is that the bottom of Orpington high street?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A leper has more of a leg to stand on than that inbred. I hope they throw the book at the tool.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

If he didn't exchange details then that's an offence. As for fault none of us were there so who knows? Anyway, good luck but sadly you'll need it unless you have an independent witness who can support your allegations. Pictures after the event won't do a huge amount as it isn't clear who has right of way and doesn't show the actual impact. Sorry but that's the way it is.

Some of the anti bus and truck posts for me at least sum up why the roads are in such a state. Bit more tolerance, little less pre-judging.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

No excuse for the bus driver laving the scene without exchanging details which may be in your favour. However I think there maybe a point in what some people have pointed out that you may have been in the bus drivers blind spot, and the bus may have been in the left hand side of the road even if it intends to turn right (due to the turning circle).

Only last month i saw a similar situation outside my workplace. A car tried to pass a tanker in the inside lane on a bend - the car ended up coming off the pavement and hitting a lamp post!

I'm just trying to see the other point of view, not saying this is what actually happened though!

This is why I always stay back behind lorries, buses or other long vehicles on sharp bends & roundabouts, knowing that they will need to cut across lanes to turn/go around (then pass them on a safe bit of straight road).


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your accident, I'm in no way defending the bus drivers action of leaving the scene without exchanging details as it really is a bi NO NO but when asked about it he'll probably say he felt threatened by the fact you were ranting and feared he may be assaulted, still no excuse mind. The bus company will know exactly who was driving just by route number, location and time.

All these posts of bus drivers are t***ers really wind me up, I was a bus driver for 10 years but been out of the job for 2 years now, I for one took pride in my driving even toward the end of my time when I hated the job the standard of my driving was something, like I say, that I took pride in. Sometimes we do come across as bullies because we have to use more of the road than a car due to length and width of the vehicle and some car drivers just can't see why we're placing the vehicle were it needs to be rather than where a car would be placed to say turn the same corner.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

There are too many bus drivers and lorry drivers for that matter, who just point their vehicles at you and expect you to stop because they have the larger vehicle. 

Its all well and good saying give buses priority and let them out, but when they try and pullout/pull off from a bus stop whilst you're overtaking them they clearly havent used their mirrors or chosen to ignore the fact you're there.

However to balance things out, if that bus was sat in the middle of those two lane waiting to turn and you went up the inside of him, you shouldnt have really been there, but you cant really read a situation from a handful of photos.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that it is "Not In Service"? Probably not even being driven by a Bus Driver,more likely a mechanic.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Most buses now have cameras don't they?
Fine if the bus had to move over to the left to negotiate a tight right turn but if he really wasn't indicating (like quite a few don't when leaving a bus stop) then how in hell is the OP gonna know his intention was to turn right?
Plenty times I drive past a buses queued at a stop only for one of them to pull out without indicating when my bonnet reaches level with their cab.
Hope it gets sorted quickly for you.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Right basically, the bus and me were side by side further up the road and he started pulling into my lane, then noticed I was there, then further down, towards the end, he came right into my lane which you can see in the pictures.

I took the pictures before he drove away. Fair enough he may have felt threatened and I'd put money on it that this will be his defence, but it's a natural reaction to get annoyed when something like this has happened. I'd just spent most of the day cleaning the carpets and seats so I was chuffed with my car then he goes and crunches it lol!

Okay, some bus drivers are good guys, say thanks, wait until its safe to pull out, but I have to say most of them just bully their way about and generally dont give a sh*t about other road users


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh I know there are some bad bus drivers out there, for changing drivers mid shift we used to use either a van or a spare bus to get from depot to bus station if there were a couple of driver change overs we'd go together and by god some of the driving standards were shocking tbh. Some drivers stress about keeping on time which makes them make some silly driving decisions, I would personally rather arive a few minutes down on time but arive safely and with a bus full of passengers that were happy the bus hadn't been thrown about all over the place. Again not making excuses but I know the company I worked for were basically running to times that were set in the 60's so times were tight and "bullying" into a space in traffic was the only way to keep on time for some drivers, I used to just put my indicator on to pull away and then creep and I mean creep and this would more times than not encourage someone to flash me away, I suppose that could be seen as bullying but I would never just full on pull out into someones path.

If the photos show where the collision happened and he's come from behind then he's been a bit of plum to be fair, I'm taking it he was looking to pull up alongside you're rear quarter to maybe pinch a look into the road he's going to be driving into and mis judged where the front quarter of the bus was, did you move at all after the bump, if not the only thing I'd say is you're right on the kerb and he may have thought you were parking up and has tried to squeeze past you.

I hope you get this sorted soon and the bus company don't fight you to much as this looks to be the bus drivers fault.


Looking at the photos again I'm not even going to try and second guess what the driver was thinking, he's got that bus in quite a funny position.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking about it why would the bus need a wide birth to turn right as surely the fact that he would have plenty of room on the road he was turning onto. If he was turning left then that's when he wouod have to use more of the road as he would be tight against the curb in the left lane of the one way street. if that makes sense not taking sides just wondering.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

AndyC said:


> If he didn't exchange details then that's an offence. As for fault none of us were there so who knows? Anyway, good luck but sadly you'll need it unless you have an independent witness who can support your allegations. Pictures after the event won't do a huge amount as it isn't clear who has right of way and doesn't show the actual impact. Sorry but that's the way it is.
> 
> Some of the anti bus and truck posts for me at least sum up why the roads are in such a state. Bit more tolerance, little less pre-judging.


Hope the bus had cctv fitted as its company run you should be able to put in a data protection act request form to the stagecoach

http://www.ico.gov.uk/for_the_public/topic_specific_guides/cctv.aspx



> When can CCTV images be disclosed?
> You have the right to see CCTV images of you and to ask for a copy of them. The organisation must provide them within 40 calendar days of your request, and you may be asked to pay a fee of up to £10 (this is the maximum charge, set by Parliament). This is called a Subject Access Request. You will need to provide details to help the operator to establish your identity as the person in the pictures, and to help them find the images on their system.





pooma said:


> Sorry to hear of your accident, I'm in no way defending the bus drivers action of leaving the scene without exchanging details as it really is a bi NO NO but when asked about it he'll probably say he felt threatened by the fact you were ranting and feared he may be assaulted, still no excuse mind. The bus company will know exactly who was driving just by route number, location and time.


just hope the op didnt go over the top with the threats / shouting/ swearing as if the bus had cameras it would have picked them up....,. on the flip side the cctv should show if it covers that side or front and rear where the op was when the bus carried out its abortive manouver

Glad i have my in car camera had a work mate taking the p155 out of me a while ago... He got broad sided last night and was asking me 101 questions about it this morning ..... stable door bolting horse and all that


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kerr said:


> The road looks pretty narrow and looking at the angle of the bus he has not stopped at the end of the road sitting at 90 degrees then suddenly decided to turn right.
> 
> He was probably placing his bus the the left of the lane to turn right as safely as possibly and not run too wide whilst turning right.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought, bringing it across in order to take a wide swing into the corner, quite essential in something the length of a bus!

That bus has CCTV (Can see a Camera just behind the mirror mount) but it reads to me like you pushed forwards into the room he'd left to manouvre. Not saying he's right or your completely at fault, but it's not as clear cut as "he drove into me"


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's no need to hog the road in a one way street like that if you're turning right in the bus it's plenty wide enough to swing round.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

bigmc said:


> There's no need to hog the road in a one way street like that if you're turning right in the bus it's plenty wide enough to swing round.


Depending on the traffic flow across the road, swinging wide would help him avoid the kerb and also reduce the need to stick the nose into oncoming traffic.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Depending on the traffic flow across the road, swinging wide would help him avoid the kerb and also reduce the need to stick the nose into oncoming traffic.


^^ This, and I know if I was on a narrowish road and turning right out of it I'd pinch both lanes to stop cars coming up my left side because when having to turn tightly the back end of these swing out quite a bit and tail swing accidents are a common thing with buses, by pinching the lanes you eliminate the risk of clipping someone with the back end of the bus.

This is the best illutration I can find of something a lot of car drivers don't realise

http://www.ratzilla.com/bus/tail_swing.htm

A bit off topic but think of this, a bus is waiting to turn right into a junction but hasn't moved fully across to allow traffic past that is carrying straight on, the driver at the front thinks I can squeeze through that gap and goes for it and at that exact moment the bus gets a gap to go and turns right, bang the car squeezing up his left side gets hit, bus drivers fault for not checking his left hand mirror when turning right, seen it done when I was following a colleague, it made quite a mess and the car drivers face was full of shock when he got out.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

An update for anyone who's interested.

I got an email from my insurers today. The bus company have admitted liability. Just waiting to hear about getting the damage repaired now!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

glad to hear it mate


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad you sorted it 

Just seen this post ... 

The focus is hit from the middle section and back ... surely if someone would have driven to close the gap to the bus would have been hit somewhere on the front... not the rear of the car?
The bus would have had time to react and hit on the breaks surely.

Regardless if the bus had passengers or not, the bus driver should have been more alert on any occasion.

I am not speaking as a driver of another vehicle but as a passenger of public transport (whenever I need to use them). I would expect the driver to be extra alert to any dangers.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

As a bus driver and have been for 15 years now, its always sad to see things like this happen, I sed to work for Stagecoach and they generally 99% of teh time will admit liability, they self insure so to avoid any nonsense they usually pay out.

If the driver in this case was wrong then so be it, but, there are so many people in cars etc that will just never let you out of a bus lay by, will try to get past you at all costs that occasionally you have to be 'positive' shall we say or take things into your own hands!

Passengers moan when buses run late, so you try to stay as close to schedule as you can, not always possible due to traffic, accidents, unforseen circumstances etc but in the main as long as you are roughly on time most passengers are happy.

But lets put things into perspective here, bus driving is a stressful job, you are driving a large vehicle with upto 100 people on board, driving around small back streets in town, avoiding lorries parked illegally, taxis that just 'stop', cars that park on double yellows so little Johnny doesnt have to walk more than 100yds to get into school, working shift work, sometimes finishing at 1230 on a Saturday night and then back in 8 hours or so later so you are tired, you are dealing with all manner of society, people who are so stuck up and look down on you as though you are a piece of **** on the bottom of the shoe, people are the dreggs of the earth, druggies, drunks, screaming kids a whole host of people in life get on and off a bus, then there is the little old lady who gets of the bus gives you a sweet and says 'thank you driver' and that makes it all worth while, or the little child who is smiling as the sight of the bus coming round the corner as he is excited at a bus ride! 

But then there is the times when I have been punched, I have had my money nicked, I have been given dodgy £20 notes which I have to accept as a loss, I have a 9hours 59mins duty with just a 30m minutes break etc etc its all quite a tough job in the end!

Then there was the time where I have been accused of knocking a wing mirror of a car, the member of the public has written in and accused a bus of knocking its mirror off its car, they check the bus number that has been accused of it, the time and the date, and it was me, but I wasnt even on that route that day, the public has just picked a bus reg number at random to claim a new wing mirror, so how can it of been me! Yet I still had to fill in an accident report form, so what did I write on it, nothing!

Its a tough job, there are some great people on the job, but there are some arseholes too! Some driving standards are terrible, my driving standards on occasion are awful and I admit that, if I have been having an awful day then it does naturally get worse, and thats when you are vulnerable.

And a word of advice if you see a bus pulling away from a stop, (not a layby type stop) then from when that indicator goes on, count 1.... 2....3... out and he will be trying to get out, as we know its in the highway code that you should give way to the bus, but many people dont, so you do have to count 1....2...3... out as very often thats the only way out.

It makes me laugh when you see people (and I am not saying specifically people on here) say 'oh yes I always give way to buses....'


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The road looks pretty narrow and looking at the angle of the bus he has not stopped at the end of the road sitting at 90 degrees then suddenly decided to turn right.
> 
> He was probably placing his bus the the left of the lane to turn right as safely as possibly and not run too wide whilst turning right.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ This.

And yes, i am biased my family own a coach company.

For him to see left, he has to be square on to the junction (ask a van driver).

Owing to the length of the vehicle, he needs to leave room on the inside to complete the turn with clearance.

He looks to be in the left of the right lane not the right lane itself.

Are you sure you didn't nip up the inside assuming he was going left?

Many a cyclist has been squashed the same way. It happens.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Some bus drivers do have a terrible attitude towards other motorists, i've had many pull out on me around birmingham where i do alot of deliveries(and been driven into more than once as well) their view is indicators on coming out:devil: I personally hate this mentality and get right hacked off having to make room for these inconsiderate assholes, i'm managing to drive a similar size and weight vehicle around the city without pissing people off so why can't you muppets do the same:wall:


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

You know something isn't quite going to add up in the story when someone starts with the opening line:



> Not sure what its like in other areas, but around my area, bus drivers are complete tw*ts! Just pulling out whenever they feel like it, bullying their way in. Well, I dont let them pull out on me, and last night, one hit me! Then, he drove off!!!


I'm happy for you that the bus company has accepted liability, but honestly I'm sure that's just to help ensure an easy life for themselves, I think you got lucky and would recommend in future you ensure you give buses, lorries etc plenty of time to manoeuvre - sounds like you're quick to get angry in the car too which is never good for anyone


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gaaraz said:


> You know something isn't quite going to add up in the story when someone starts with the opening line:
> 
> I'm happy for you that the bus company has accepted liability, but honestly I'm sure that's just to help ensure an easy life for themselves, I think you got lucky and would recommend in future you ensure you give buses, lorries etc plenty of time to manoeuvre - sounds like you're quick to get angry in the car too which is never good for anyone


i see your point but in all honesty i would be pretty pigged off if the same happened to me right or wrong iam sure this wasnt done on purpose lol not saying i would react the same as this chappy but i cant say i would be all happy and smiley about it. Not that i care as my car is a shed on wheels really lol and life is to short. At the end of the day no one was hurt which is the main issue here.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Like I said in my post, many bus companies self insure, so its just easier to pay out rather than get involved in something that very often goes to a local rag, they get enough negative publicity without people going to the local rag complaining about the bus company not paying out etc etc

The bus company dont worry too much as they dont pay for it you, passengers do when the fares go up every year 

Like I said driving buses is a stressful and horrible job on some days, so next time you see that bus pulling out, dont make it a 'I must get past the bus race...' just let him out and count on that as being your good deed for the day, you never know the driver might even give you the thumbs up or flash his hazards at you! Job done, result


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

I personally let any vehicle ... no matter if they are a bus, a lorry, a taxi or a bike, as long as they indicate properly and in advance. As we were all tought in driving lessons.
When the person I let to pull out has the manners and the politeness to thank me this is a great gesture!

I cannot understand why some people are so lazy and do not indicate on changing lanes or turning regardless where and what they drive.

It is just a simple flick of the switch on the tip of the hand.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> l dont think shouting at him would hsve made any difference because he probably can't speak English yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Not a very fair remark to make


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting thread this. 
I'm not a bus driver but I have my D manual licence which means I can drive any sized bus - bendee/deckers etc. Justa couple of interesting points to throw into the mix. 

I FAILED my first practical test on vehicle positioning. 
On a one way 2 lane road turning right with my right signal on I failed to straddle both lanes. This is to warn other drivers that you require more room than they may expect. 

Early on in my bus training I was driving along the East Lancs dual carriageway in lane one. Approx 1/4 mile ahead there was a tractor & trailor travelling at maybe 15/20 mph - so i put my right signal on to get ready to move into lane 2. 
The vehicles behind saw that I was slowing down and started to pass me, all the time I was closing on the tractor in my 19 tonne coach.
The instructor said these words to me:
'Count 3 cars from now and then show the 4th car how big this coach is - just edge into lane 2 and he will let you out'

of course he was right. I was amazed that the instructor told me to do this so when I got back to the yard I asked him about it and he told me that on your test the examiner will expect you to make progress at all times. So i said what about making the other vehicle brake? He said that 'if you have your signal on and your a large vehicle other drivers should be able to predict your next move'
Food for thought on why this may have happened. 
Let me be clear leaving the seen after scraping your double decker along somebodys car is out of order - he was in the wrong.

PS bus/coach speed national limit on single carriageway is 50mph, 60mph on dual acrriageway and 70mph on motorways for vehicles up to 12 metres long.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> And a word of advice if you see a bus pulling away from a stop, (not a layby type stop) then from when that indicator goes on, count 1.... 2....3... out and he will be trying to get out, as we know its in the highway code that you should give way to the bus, but many people dont, so you do have to count 1....2...3... out as very often thats the only way out.


That's very well, but I'm going to be totally honest here, bus drivers & lorry drivers are my worst nightmare on the road!

I'll admit to being one of those that tries to get past the bus as soon as he wants to leave the bus stop, but occasionally I do let them out - depends on my mood. 

I understand they have a job to do & it's appreciated when they do acknowledge you when you let them out by flicking the indicators on and off.



james_19742000 said:


> It makes me laugh when you see people (and I am not saying specifically people on here) say 'oh yes I always give way to buses....'


As said, I do give way from time to time - but what really gets my goat is (particularly if it's a 60mph road) they'll pull out then todddle along at a frustrating 35-40mph.     

At least put you foot down bus drivers if you're gonna pull out.........after all you're saying you need to get to stops on time etc.

That's when they get overtaken........it's like being stuck behind a tractor!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Aside from the fact many are urban vehicles and not capable of high speed, the speed limit for a bus on a single carriageway A road is 50mph. 

Almost every artic you follow is speeding as their limit is 40mph. 

You may think they are holding you up, but they are probably either at their max or at the limit. Or just driving in a safe manner for a 30 tonne vehicle. 

It amazes me how people hate coach drivers until they put their children on one for a school trip. 

Except school service buses. For some strange reason the worst vehicles possible are reserved for the school run. Including those SUVs that mums love where it is really difficult so see anything smaller than 5'. Ie every child in the school. 

My point being that while we are all wrapped up in our journey, everyone else is going about their business. Just a little bit of further thought and courtesy and recognition of the situation would avoid all these issues.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

The bus was fully in the left lane, not in the middle as some have said. And yes I did go up the inside, because that's the lane I was in. If the bus was indicating, then I would of known his intentions! But he wasnt. 

Since the accident, I've seen several buses on this same bit of road, and ALL of them have been in the right lane, to turn right. So it's not as if it's a corner where the driver needs to swing it a bit wider!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Gaaraz said:


> You know something isn't quite going to add up in the story when someone starts with the opening line:
> 
> I'm happy for you that the bus company has accepted liability, but honestly I'm sure that's just to help ensure an easy life for themselves, I think you got lucky and would recommend in future you ensure you give buses, lorries etc plenty of time to manoeuvre - sounds like you're quick to get angry in the car too which is never good for anyone


Buses ALWAYS just push their way out, even if your along side them. It happens to me probably once a week, they just pull out, not giving a s**t.

And of course I got angry, the guy drove into my car!!!


----------

